

Elsevier illegally sold me a Creative Commons non-commercial licensed article - jmnicholson
https://thewinnower.com/papers/elsevier-illegally-sold-me-a-creative-commons-non-commercial-licensed-article

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9159804](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9159804)

